# Featherduster control



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

These guys are starting to get out of hand. 

They are pretty and all, but they are starting to cover everything (nice) but also climbing up the sides of my xenias and I'm afraid they'll choke them out. 

I'm feeding Planktongenesis which does a wonder for everything in the tank (as well as these guys...)

any ideas? (aside from getting a CBBF)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee I love dusters! I only had them in my fuge pretty much so I am not any help at all. :/

My peppermints used to go after my pricey feathers from time to time.. Wonder if they would pick and poke at those small ones.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Awee I love dusters! I only had them in my fuge pretty much so I am not any help at all. :/
> 
> My peppermints used to go after my pricey feathers from time to time.. Wonder if they would pick and poke at those small ones.


Yeah, I know they are pretty, I just don't want them taking over completely.

No joy with the peppermints, mine leave them alone.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Oooh, I'd love to get some of those pests.

I think youd have beeter luck with camel shrimp or arrow crabs than peppermints.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

You're the first person I heard complaining about featherdusters. They shouldn't do any harm to anyone in the tank, at least that's my observation. 

A copperband butterfly fish will decimate of them in no time, however you'll need to feed them afterwards.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

conix67 said:


> You're the first person I heard complaining about featherdusters. They shouldn't do any harm to anyone in the tank, at least that's my observation.
> 
> A copperband butterfly fish will decimate of them in no time, however you'll need to feed them afterwards.


He is right though, I've seen this species (or nearly identically similar species) completely cover every single rock in a 100 gallon tank, and compete with corals like zooanthids.

Really beautiful with their blue florescessing heads, and really easy to manually remove part of the population frim your tank, but invasive as all hell.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Just a sign that there are alot of particulate food matter that they are just thriving on. They aren't harmful but to some, not visually appealing .

Cut back on the feeding and they will eventually starve out to a smaller population number and/or the peppermint shrimp get hungry and start predating on them.

JME/2C


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

wtac said:


> Just a sign that there are alot of particulate food matter that they are just thriving on. They aren't harmful but to some, not visually appealing .
> 
> Cut back on the feeding and they will eventually starve out to a smaller population number and/or the peppermint shrimp get hungry and start predating on them.
> 
> JME/2C


Thanks for the advice. I'll try that out.


----------

